# What does your toddlers back molars look like?



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Okay - a typical molar looks like this right? (lol - I just googled that tooth)

Well my sons back moalrs (on the top) look like they have another molar fused to them. I wish I could get a picture. Basically...okay - take your normal molar. What do they call them - cusps? They have like 4 peaks right. Well my DS has 6. It looks like half another molar is fused to the side of the tooth - all coming out of the gum like one tooth. Or - is that just what a normal milk molar looks like?

Right okay - amazingly enough I got a picture lol.... Here it is. Can you see what I am on about? Or is that just a normal molar? lol


----------



## maryeb (Aug 8, 2005)

Okay, ds's kind of looks like that too! I've always thought it was strange. His looks a little more like there are 5 peaks, or almost like there is another molar coming in. But there isn't another molar. Interesting.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maryeb* 
Okay, ds's kind of looks like that too! I've always thought it was strange. His looks a little more like there are 5 peaks, or almost like there is another molar coming in. But there isn't another molar. Interesting.

Maybe its normal then! lol - It just looks like an extra big molar - kinda like you described! - I dont imagine it would pose any problems though. Great for chomping! hehe


----------



## ernalala (Mar 30, 2008)

It looks very normal to me!

You really should have seen my back molars ('wisdom teeth' we say in Dutch) after they were taken out (I won't describe the procedures  when I was 29, the ROOTS were so IMPOSSIBLY huge and carved, they were even positioned the opposite way which was invisible on X-ray! My dentist was absolutely shocked and would keep them as a weird case to show at dental students 

But really, your kids teeth do look ok. Not every tooth is the same!
I didn't want to scare you, just recalled that experience of mine of really weird teeth .


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

One of my molars has an extra little molar attached to the side. Dentists have never said a thing about it though.


----------



## ee_lime (Apr 14, 2007)

The mandibular first molar is the tooth located distally from both the mandibular second premolars of the mouth but mesially from both mandibular second molars. It is located on the mandibular arch of the mouth, and generally opposes the maxillary first molars and the maxillary 2nd premolar. This arrangement is known as Class I occlusion. *There are usually five well-developed cusps on mandibular first molars:* two on the buccal, two palatal, and one distal.
I think that is the particular tooth in the picture
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dental_anatomy


----------



## maryeb (Aug 8, 2005)

Ahhh...thanks. That is so interesting! I would never have thought to bring it up.


----------



## snitker79 (Apr 7, 2007)

I noticed my 2yo dd's top molar looked like that too and thought it strange, but the dentist didn't say anything a few weeks ago and I forgot to ask.

One thing I notice lately is that she is always putting her fingers in her mouth and chewing on them. When I took her to the dentist for the first time it was because she said it hurt her teeth to nurse and she was chewing on her fingers a lot. The dentist said that all 4 molars were basically in and that there might just be a little inflammation left on one of them...but that was almost 4 weeks ago. I can't think that is still inflamed.

She doesn't say her teeth hurt anymore, but she still chews on her fingers a lot. It's not a sucking fixation. She's basically sticking fingers in her mouth and chewing on them. Any ideas why she would be doing that and how to get it to stop? I always redirect her to take her fingers out and she will, but then they go back in shortly afterward.

Since we were on the discussion on back teeth, I thought this might fit in here. Sorry to hijack.


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

Can I say how impressed I am that you got a picture of his molar!

My DD won't even let me look at her canines...


----------

